# Combo Box Mysteriously moves with Grouped Cells



## jefferyshall (Dec 16, 2022)

I have a long list grouped by State. I have an empty "header" row a top each State group so no actual data rows show when collapsed. I added a ComboBox in one of the cells of each row 'except' for the empty header rows. When I collapse the Groups for some reason the last cell from each group moves down into the empty header row. I have stopped this from showing by adding a completely empty row at the bottom of each States group, but wondering why the ComboBox moves down one spot in the first place? And obviously if there is a way to stop it from doing so.

I have tried making that last row with a ComboBox on it a bit taller thinking maybe it's because the ComboBox seems to over hang the bottom of the cell a little bit, but that didn't do anything.

MiniSheet below
All VETS RG Delivery List.xlsxABCDEF1Full NameJob TitleDepartmentWork CityStateDeliver to2Arkansas3Little RockAR4Arizona5MiamiAZ6Oro ValleyAZ7PhoenixAZ8PhoenixAZ9PhoenixAZ10PhoenixAZ11PhoenixAZ12PhoenixAZ13PhoenixAZ14PhoenixAZ15PhoenixAZ16PhoenixAZ17PhoenixAZ18PhoenixAZ19PhoenixAZ20PhoenixAZ21PhoenixAZ22PhoenixAZ23PhoenixAZ24PhoenixAZ25PhoenixAZ26PhoenixAZ27PhoenixAZ28PhoenixAZ29TempeAZ30TempeAZ31TempeAZ32TempeAZ33TempeAZ34TempeAZ35TempeAZ36TempeAZ37TempeAZ38TempeAZ39TempeAZ40TempeAZ41TempeAZ42TempeAZ43TempeAZ44TempeAZ45TempeAZ46TempeAZ47TempeAZ48TempeAZ49TempeAZ50TempeAZ51TempeAZ52TempeAZ53TempeAZ54TempeAZ55TempeAZ56TempeAZ57TempeAZ58TempeAZ59TempeAZ60TempeAZ61TempeAZ62TempeAZ63TempeAZ64TempeAZ65TempeAZ66TempeAZ67TempeAZ68TempeAZ69TempeAZ70TempeAZ71TempeAZ72TempeAZ73TempeAZ74TucsonAZ75TucsonAZ76TucsonAZ77California78Beverly HillsCA79CapitolaCA80CarmichaelCA81Castro ValleyCA82Citrus HeightsCA83City of IndustryCA84City of IndustryCA85EmeryvilleCA86FresnoCA87FresnoCA88HealdsburgCA89LafayetteCA90LockefordCA91Los AngelesCA92Los AngelesCA93Los AngelesCA94Los AngelesCA95Los AngelesCA96Mission ViejoCA97NewmanCA98Newport BeachCA99Newport BeachCA100Newport BeachCA101Newport BeachCA102Newport BeachCA103OaklandCA104OxnardCA105RosevilleCA106SacramentoCA107SacramentoCA108SacramentoCA109SacramentoCA110SacramentoCA111SacramentoCA112SacramentoCA113SacramentoCA114SacramentoCA115SacramentoCA116SacramentoCA117SacramentoCA118SacramentoCA119SacramentoCA120SacramentoCA121SacramentoCA122SacramentoCA123SacramentoCA124SacramentoCA125SacramentoCA126SacramentoCA127SacramentoCA128SacramentoCA129SacramentoCA130SacramentoCA131SacramentoCA132SacramentoCA133SacramentoCA134SacramentoCA135SacramentoCA136SacramentoCA137SacramentoCA138SacramentoCA139SacramentoCA140SacramentoCA141SacramentoCA142SacramentoCA143SacramentoCA144SacramentoCA145SacramentoCA146SacramentoCA147SacramentoCA148SacramentoCA149SacramentoCA150SacramentoCA151SacramentoCA152SacramentoCA153SacramentoCA154SacramentoCA155SacramentoCA156SacramentoCA157SacramentoCA158SacramentoCA159SacramentoCA160SacramentoCA161SacramentoCA162SacramentoCA163SacramentoCA164SacramentoCA165SacramentoCA166SacramentoCA167SacramentoCA168SacramentoCA169SacramentoCA170SacramentoCA171SacramentoCA172SacramentoCA173SacramentoCA174SacramentoCA175SacramentoCA176SacramentoCA177SacramentoCA178SacramentoCA179SacramentoCA180SacramentoCA181SacramentoCA182SacramentoCA183SacramentoCA184SacramentoCA185SacramentoCA186SacramentoCA187SacramentoCA188SacramentoCA189SacramentoCA190SacramentoCA191SacramentoCA192SacramentoCA193SacramentoCA194SacramentoCA195SacramentoCA196SacramentoCA197SacramentoCA198San FranciscoCA199San FranciscoCA200San FranciscoCA201San FranciscoCA202San FranciscoCA203San FranciscoCA204San FranciscoCA205San FranciscoCA206San FranciscoCA207San FranciscoCA208San FranciscoCA209San FranciscoCA210San FranciscoCA211San FranciscoCA212San FranciscoCA213San FranciscoCA214San FranciscoCA215San JoseCA216San JoseCA217San JoseCA218San RamonCA219San RamonCA220San RamonCA221San RamonCA222San RamonCA223San RamonCA224San RamonCA225San RamonCA226San RamonCA227San RamonCA228San RamonCA229San RamonCA230San RamonCA231San RamonCA232San RamonCA233San RamonCA234San RamonCA235San RamonCA236San RamonCA237San RamonCA238San RamonCA239San RamonCA240San RamonCA241San RamonCA242San RamonCA243San RamonCA244San RamonCA245San RamonCA246San RamonCA247San RamonCA248San RamonCA249San RamonCA250San RamonCA251San RamonCA252San RamonCA253San RamonCA254San RamonCA255San RamonCA256San RamonCA257San RamonCA258San RamonCA259San RamonCA260San RamonCA261San RamonCA262San RamonCA263San RamonCA264San RamonCA265San RamonCA266San RamonCA267San RamonCA268San RamonCA269San RamonCA270San RamonCA271San RamonCA272San RamonCA273San RamonCA274San RamonCA275San RamonCA276San RamonCA277San RamonCA278San RamonCA279San RamonCA280San RamonCA281San RamonCA282San RamonCA283San RamonCA284San RamonCA285San RamonCA286San RamonCA287San RamonCA288SaratogaCA289SebastopolCA290Sherman OaksCA291Sierra MadreCA292StocktonCA293TorranceCA294VacavilleCA295VacavilleCA296Colorada297AuroraCO298BoulderCO299BrightonCO300BroomfieldCO301DenverCO302DenverCOAll RG Members


----------



## gelu (Dec 16, 2022)

The combo box needs to move and size with cells.

RIght click on it,
Format Control
Properties





To do all of them at once>
F5
Special
Objects
Then the above


----------



## jefferyshall (Dec 19, 2022)

OK, so I thought I had stopped this from happening by adding one completely empty line at the end of each group, but it didn't fix it. Even with the extra blank row at the end of every group when groups are collapsed every State group header row still has the last ComboBox of the previous group moved onto it.

First image below shows everything collapsed and all ComboBoxes were empty, then while collapsed I picked values for the last six State headers (where no ComboBoxes should be).
Each image after that shows where I start to expand each group from the bottom you can see it's definitely the last ComboBox from the previous group, even with the two rows between.


----------



## jefferyshall (Dec 19, 2022)

gelu said:


> The combo box needs to move and size with cells.
> 
> RIght click on it,
> Format Control
> ...


That option was grayed out when created them in the first place (and still is), so I picked "Move , but don't resize with cells". I figured that should still work because I am not resizing sizing the cells, just moving them when the lists collapse. Which seems to kind of work because they are not staying in place while the row beneath are collapsing, they are collapsing with it except for the last cell.

I have also experimented with having data in the cell to see if it is only overwriting because its empty, but it still overwrites with text in the cell. The only thing that makes it stop is if I have the a ComboBox in the cell, then it won't overwrite it and everything collapses properly except I am left with all those blank rows having the ComboBox.


----------



## jefferyshall (Dec 19, 2022)

jefferyshall said:


> That option was grayed out when created them in the first place (and still is), so I picked "Move , but don't resize with cells". I figured that should still work because I am not resizing sizing the cells, just moving them when the lists collapse. Which seems to kind of work because they are not staying in place while the row beneath are collapsing, they are collapsing with it except for the last cell.
> 
> I have also experimented with having data in the cell to see if it is only overwriting because its empty, but it still overwrites with text in the cell. The only thing that makes it stop is if I have the a ComboBox in the cell, then it won't overwrite it and everything collapses properly except I am left with all those blank rows having the ComboBox.


So I figured out how to get the Option to set it to "Move and Resize with cells". It is still grayed out when you right click and go to the Properties that way, but you can do it by right clicking on it and while right clicked the "FORMAT" tab appears in the ribbon above, go up and click the Format tab, then in the "Size" group click the small arrow in the lower right corner, this opens the Properties panel to the right, go to Format & Shape (last icon at the top), go to Properties section and NOW you can pick "Move and size with cells". *No idea why, it is definitely the same set of Properties, because when I go and just right click them I can now see Move and Resize is picked (still grayed out though!) and if I change it in the right click properties to one of the other choices the change is represented in the still open Format Properties panel too, so why it is allowed to be changed in one properties panel and not the other...?? Definitely some weird bug.

Anyways - I changed them all and it still does the same thing. I kind of figured it would since in this situation I am not resizing, so the first two choices (at least to me) should work the same.

Hmmm... although, I do notice now that the first three rows aren't over lapping now, but the rest still are. I double checked and they are all set to Move and Resize with cells. Weird!


----------

